# Dongle Won't Work



## TerryT (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a D-Link DWM - 156 dongle which worked OK on my old XP laptop but won't work on my new Windows 8 64bit laptop. I have tried to download new drivers but am asked to subscribe to driver download software.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There is no support for this dongle in Windows 7 or 8. You can try the firmware or contact D-Link to see if they have a driver for Windows 8. D-Link UK | DWM-156 3.75G HSUPA USB Adapter


----------



## TerryT (Sep 25, 2006)

OK thanks I will contact them.


----------

